# Turbo TXP-OT4 props in stock



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

We've got all pitches from 23-28 in stock now. They run great! Give us a call and you can try before buying.

http://www.turbo-props.com/products/turbo-txp-ot4_txp4

We can order and get any of the other turbo props as well but have only tested the OT4 to this point.


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

How much is a 25P OT4?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Are these props running as fast as a Bravo XS or faster?


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

What he said.



Swamp Root said:


> How much is a 25P OT4?


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

$450 + tax

It is faster than Bravo XS on the SCB's we've tested on. Incredible mid range with very low slip numbers too. We've had to pitch down - On the F22 - running a 27OT4, was running a 30xs bravo - and the ot4 is considerably faster.

The blades are thick, so I think it will hold up well too; however, I've not abused one enough yet to know for sure.


----------



## jrg-corpuschristi (Dec 20, 2010)

Have you run one on 23 shoalwater cat with 250 pro xs? What pitch do you recommend?


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

jrg-corpuschristi said:


> Have you run one on 23 shoalwater cat with 250 pro xs? What pitch do you recommend?


I haven't tested on a Shoalwater yet but will soon. The only issue is 23 pitch is the smallest they make and these props seem to run a little stiff - 23 might be too big for you and if so, out of luck. Worth a try though...


----------



## draker3 (Jun 30, 2004)

What pitch do you recommend for a 22ft extreme with 250 SHO. RIGHT NOW Im running a 25 rev 4 for everday use and a 26 bravo xs for tournament.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

draker3 said:


> What pitch do you recommend for a 22ft extreme with 250 SHO. RIGHT NOW Im running a 25 rev 4 for everday use and a 26 bravo xs for tournament.


I'm not 100% sure yet as I've not run on an Extreme. I've had 3 calls in the last day with similar question. My guess is a 25 ot4 will work well and outrun the 26xs; however, only one way to find out for sure - we can go run them and see.

I've told everyone, if we can get together some time, somewhere on the water, we can test them all. If not, buy one from me and I'll ship you what I think is best. If we need to swap for a different pitch, I'll do that free. If it doesn't work and you don't like it, I'll take it back with 100% refund (other than shipping costs) - this all clearly assumes the prop is still in new perfect condition and was just run once in deep water.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Full Throttle BoatWorks said:


> I haven't tested on a Shoalwater yet but will soon. *The only issue is 23 pitch is the smallest they make* and these props seem to run a little stiff - 23 might be too big for you and if so, out of luck. Worth a try though...


They make a 20 and a 22p.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

If we were running a 24 pitch XS would the 23 work for us?


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

LouieB said:


> They make a 20 and a 22p.


I believe Josh is talking about the smallest Turbo OT4 made is a 23p.

Turbo TXP OT-4.
Available for V6 outboards
4.75" gearcase, 14 3/8" diameter, right-hand rotation, pitches 23",24",25",26",27",28",29",30",31",32"


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> If we were running a 24 pitch XS would the 23 work for us?


I think it might be a little big BUT only 1 way to find out....

I have a 23 in rockport this weekend being tested on Haynie HO. You could potentially go run it too.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

Im Headed South said:


> I believe Josh is talking about the smallest Turbo OT4 made is a 23p.
> 
> Turbo TXP OT-4.
> Available for V6 outboards
> 4.75" gearcase, 14 3/8" diameter, right-hand rotation, pitches 23",24",25",26",27",28",29",30",31",32"


Yep - we can get all Turbo props but haven't tested any others personally yet. The smallest OT4 I can order is a 23. I'm sure Baumann's could work the pitch down a little.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

BTW - I'd sure like to drive the boat that is slinging a 32 - we are getting over 90mph with a 27 (have 1.62 gear though).


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Might be a killer prop for a Suzuki 300 on a 23 Shoalwater cat. Do they make it in a 300?


----------



## don kelley (Mar 12, 2010)

*Slip #s*



Full Throttle BoatWorks said:


> $450 + tax
> 
> It is faster than Bravo XS on the SCB's we've tested on. Incredible mid range with very low slip numbers too. We've had to pitch down - On the F22 - running a 27OT4, was running a 30xs bravo - and the ot4 is considerably faster.
> 
> The blades are thick, so I think it will hold up well too; however, I've not abused one enough yet to know for sure.


What have it's slip numbers been?


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Checked the numbers on a Suzuki 300. Based on a 5% slip, it would do 68mph with a 27. Can a 23' shoalwater cat achieve 68 with a 300 on the back, with a low profile console?


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

RedXCross said:


> What he said.


Get you one brad, I need a guiney pig


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

draker3 said:


> What pitch do you recommend for a 22ft extreme with 250 SHO. RIGHT NOW Im running a 25 rev 4 for everday use and a 26 bravo xs for tournament.


A 25 rev 4!? You can't be getting all your R's out of that prop... unless its worn down, or you have jacked with the engine computer?? I had one and ran on a Merc and a SHO, max RPM was like 5500. I'm running a 23 right now, but its on a merc. What kind of numbers are you getting with that 25?


----------



## don kelley (Mar 12, 2010)

railbird said:


> Checked the numbers on a Suzuki 300. Based on a 5% slip, it would do 68mph with a 27. Can a 23' shoalwater cat achieve 68 with a 300 on the back, with a low profile console?


I think you may be a little too optimistic at 5%, probably will be around 8%. But.. anything below 9% will be excellent for a prop with that price point. 
You get props close to 5%, but they will cost almost double that. Trust me , I know.


----------



## Salt Water Texan (Oct 1, 2009)

Full Throttle BoatWorks said:


> We've got all pitches from 23-28 in stock now. They run great! Give us a call and you can try before buying.
> 
> http://www.turbo-props.com/products/turbo-txp-ot4_txp4
> 
> We can order and get any of the other turbo props as well but have only tested the OT4 to this point.


I'm currently running a Transport XLR8 LS with a 250 hp Yamaha V Max. I am using a 3 blade V Max prop: 15.25 X 25 P that has good all around performance, and I have also used the same prop with a 27 P which had good midrange and top end but no hole shot. It sounds like the OT4 in 23 P might be a good match for my boat.

Your thoughts and input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

I'm also interested.

Currently running a 28" B1XS and right under rev out. 
23' Haynie LS/250 SS 

Will be in touch, the try before you buy programs make all of the difference.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

jrg-corpuschristi said:


> Have you run one on 23 shoalwater cat with 250 pro xs? What pitch do you recommend?


I'm running a 24 bravo on mine and can hit the rev limiter, loaded Can still turn her 5600


----------



## jrg-corpuschristi (Dec 20, 2010)

Blue Fury said:


> I'm running a 24 bravo on mine and can hit the rev limiter, loaded Can still turn her 5600


Wondering if i should go with 25- 26 bravo 1 xs or regular bravo 1 24?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Salt Water Texan said:


> I'm currently running a Transport XLR8 LS with a 250 hp Yamaha V Max. I am using a 3 blade V Max prop: 15.25 X 25 P that has good all around performance, and I have also used the same prop with a 27 P which had good midrange and top end but no hole shot. It sounds like the OT4 in 23 P might be a good match for my boat.
> 
> Your thoughts and input would be greatly appreciated.


Yamaha props are not really built for boats like yours. A mercury Bravo 1 or Bravo 1 XS or the Turbo prop would probably give you a lot more top end and probably more hole shot as well being a 4 blade.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Josh, PM me the details on that prop being run this weekend in Rockport. I will go try it on my boat while it's there.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for all the questions and feedback!

The honest answers for all these different boat/motor combinations is I think they are going to work great but am not 100% sure as haven't tested them yet. Pitch wise if you have run a bravo, we need to go down 1-2" in pitch unless it acts different on other hulls than does on SCB (which is possible).

I currently am set up to test on Haynie HO, Tran Xlr8LS (3 diff motor set ups - yamaha, suzuki, and Merc), Majek Extreme (250 sho), and shoalwater 23 cat (300 etec) all in the next week (or next weekend at the latest). I'll post up results and comments on all of those.

Slip - I am seeing incredibly low slip numbers assuming these props really are the pitch they are labeled (I have no way to measure them, but they seem bigger than they are stamped to me). On my personal boat (SCB), a 27 pitch ran 72 mph at 4850 rpm (that is with motor all way down and not much trim so lower slip) - 5%. At full throttle it ran 90.8 beeping the rev limiter a little (6250 - 6300) - 8%. Those numbers were in this heat with normal load of fuel, troll motor, etc.

I tend to see higher slips than normal as I'm running the motor extremely high with the prop basically half out of the water. I see around 10% with the pro et and 15% with Bravo.

I found this prop looking for new options for myself and couldn't find anywhere to buy them so became a dealer. I'm making a little but not much on these, just really trying to help everyone out a little bit.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

Had 2 guys test them today.

Tran XLR8 21LS with large console, 250 SHO - 26 pitch ot4, 2 people, 75.8mph at about 6k rpm.

Haynie 24HO, 300 Verado - 23 pitch OT4, 2 people, 68.5 at 6100rpm.

Both blew out a little on hole shot - can fix that with exhaust diverter rings (these props have the smaller hubs and 4 strokes will need the exhaust ring or will blow out a little getting up), and I ordered some rings from Merc Friday.

So far so good! Testing some more this week.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

Ran today on a Tran 21ls with 175 Suzuki. Owner said incredible prop with great hole shot and mid range and topped his best top speed to date. That motor has big gears - ran a 27 and went about 57mph at 5700rpm.

Everyone that has tested has bought or said they are going to buy.

Shipping out a 24 tomorrow for Extreme/Pro XS and running on 21ls xlr8/250ss, Extreme/250SHO, and Shoalwater 23 cat/300 etec this week.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

The whole worlds gone turbo!! Sing it like Allen Jackson...:rotfl:


----------



## jasonkyle (Dec 7, 2010)

Would like to know what it would do on a 24 cat with a 250 pro xs. I need a prop.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

jasonkyle said:


> Would like to know what it would do on a 24 cat with a 250 pro xs. I need a prop.


Might be too big - 23 is smallest and 23 with 1.75 gears is running high 60's to 70. Is your boat in that speed range?


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Full Throttle BoatWorks said:


> Ran today on a Tran 21ls with 175 Suzuki. Owner said incredible prop with great hole shot and mid range and topped his best top speed to date. That motor has big gears - ran a 27 and went about 57mph at 5700rpm.
> 
> Everyone that has tested has bought or said they are going to buy.
> 
> Shipping out a 24 tomorrow for Extreme/Pro XS and running on 21ls xlr8/250ss, Extreme/250SHO, and Shoalwater 23 cat/300 etec this week.


FTBW, is my #'s wrong or does that put his slip at 2%?


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

fattyflattie said:


> FTBW, is my #'s wrong or does that put his slip at 2%?


I hadn't done the math as I didn't know gear ratio of that motor, but I just looked it up and you are correct. Clearly that is impossible. He has video of the run, so the numbers are real. The prop must not really measure 27 even though that is what it says. Same prop that ran over 90mph on my SCB.

I've said multiple times that slips are really low or the props are bigger than stamped, but we've been seeing more like 6-10 and mostly around 8% which is great but believable.

Either way, they are running great as far as hole shot, mod range, and top end on everything we've tried so far.


----------



## beach (Jun 15, 2004)

Water tested the Turbo TXP-OT4 27 pitch on my Tran XLR8 21 LS (Zuke 175) and was quite impressed, particularly with the mid range. Been running a Bravo I XS 28 pitch. Clearly the tube size on the Turbo TXP is significantly smaller, which I believe helped my hole shot. I did not have vent holes in the prop, but my Bravo did. Not sure if it is the blade design or what, but I had amazing hole shot. There was a noticeable difference with the jack plate, as I could run it at a higher level with minimal slippage. Speed was great at 56.8 mph turning 5700 Rpm's, however did not get near my Rev Limiter, therefore I will drop a pitch to a 26 and see if I can pick up a little more speed.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

fishnfool said:


> I hadn't done the math as I didn't know gear ratio of that motor, but I just looked it up and you are correct. Clearly that is impossible. He has video of the run, so the numbers are real. The prop must not really measure 27 even though that is what it says. Same prop that ran over 90mph on my SCB.
> 
> I've said multiple times that slips are really low or the props are bigger than stamped, but we've been seeing more like 6-10 and mostly around 8% which is great but believable.
> 
> Either way, they are running great as far as hole shot, mod range, and top end on everything we've tried so far.


No worries, just checking. Hard to keep it all strait sometimes. Very interested in the 21LS/250SS Tran results. I have alot of info on that setup with a couple of different props from when Rhett used to run one and how that rig ran against mine. Would be cool to see how it stacks up against those 3-4 props.

I'll be getting with you later this summer on trying to pin one down.


----------



## roriley (Jan 3, 2006)

I have a 250 SHO on an Extreme and can I turn a 25p Rev 4 @ 5800 rpm's. New I could get 71 out of it but now that it is worn down some it will only run 68 ish.



Swamp Root said:


> A 25 rev 4!? You can't be getting all your R's out of that prop... unless its worn down, or you have jacked with the engine computer?? I had one and ran on a Merc and a SHO, max RPM was like 5500. I'm running a 23 right now, but its on a merc. What kind of numbers are you getting with that 25?


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

fattyflattie said:


> No worries, just checking. Hard to keep it all strait sometimes. Very interested in the 21LS/250SS Tran results. I have alot of info on that setup with a couple of different props from when Rhett used to run one and how that rig ran against mine. Would be cool to see how it stacks up against those 3-4 props.
> 
> I'll be getting with you later this summer on trying to pin one down.


I'm running one with Rhett on his boat Friday so will have perfect data for you...


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

*testing in Matagorda Saturday*

I have 4 boats to go run these props on in Matagorda Saturday. I can bring every pitch from 23-28. If you want to try one and can get to Matagorda Saturday afternoon, let me know.


----------



## Jwheeler095 (May 1, 2012)

Ive been trying to figure out the best prop for my boat and was wondering if one of these is something that would help with top end. I have a kenner 2102 vision with a four stroke 175 zuke 3x21x15zuke prop. Right now its running 40-41 mph at 5600 rpms top end and thought it should do a little better than that. Do you think one of these props could help get it to a higher mph. Im not looking for anything crazy just whats the best for the boat. What do you think? Thanks


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

wheeler095 said:


> Ive been trying to figure out the best prop for my boat and was wondering if one of these is something that would help with top end. I have a kenner 2102 vision with a four stroke 175 zuke 3x21x15zuke prop. Right now its running 40-41 mph at 5600 rpms top end and thought it should do a little better than that. Do you think one of these props could help get it to a higher mph. Im not looking for anything crazy just whats the best for the boat. What do you think? Thanks


I don't think this prop will work for you. 23 is the smallest pitch they make and it sounds like you need to go down in pitch rather than up.

Turbo makes other props and we can get any of them, but I haven't tested any of the other models.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

We got a late start and didn't run as many boats as planned due to weather; however, we still got some good results.

Tran 21ls/250 Yam SHO - great hole shot, great midrange, 76.7mph - 26 pitch ot4 (owner bought prop)

Tran 21ls/250ss suzuki - great hole shot, great midrange, 71.7mph - 27 pitch ot4 (owner is going to buy prop)

Majek Extreme/Yam 250 SHO - great hole shot, great midrange, 75.3 - 24 pitch ot4 (owner bought prop)

Shoalwater 23 Cat/Etec 300 - good hole shot, great midrange, 60 at 5400 rpm with 23 pitch ot4 (prop too big for that set up and 23 is smallest pitch)

SCB F22ss/Merc 300xs - best hole shot of any prop I've run, unreal midrange, 88 with 2 people today, 91 with 1 person - 27 pitch ot4 (this is my every day prop now)


As you can tell, if you can turn a 23 or bigger pitch prop with your boat/motor, this one will work great for you! The midrange grip/efficiency is almost unreal.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Josh,
I was running an 26 B1xs and hitting 6 Grand, I just ordered a 25 Txp ot4 with vent holes, for my extreme with Merc pro XS 250. I am wondering now?

Brad


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

RedXCross said:


> Josh,
> I was running an 26 B1xs and hitting 6 Grand, I just ordered a 25 Txp ot4 with vent holes, for my extreme with Merc pro XS 250. I am wondering now?
> 
> Brad


You are definitely not going to want the vent holes with this small hub. It gets up great with no vents. We are even using an exhaust ring on the SHO but you won't need that with Merc. I think the 25 is going to be too big for you. These props run real stiff. We ran a 25 on a 20ls tran with 250xs and could only get 5300 rpm (but 73+mph). On the Extreme/SHO we started with a 27 and worked our way down yesterday 1 pitch at a time. Every time we went down it got better hole shot and a little faster with minimal rpm change. Kind of crazy. The 24 just felt great on that boat. Blasted out of the hole and ran stronger on top than all of the bigger props we tried.

If I were you I'd try and call wherever you ordered it and have them send a 24 with no ports instead (maybe even a 23). I did ship a 24 with no ports to a guy last week that has Extreme/Pro Xs but it's not running good. Hole shot is great and mid range is great but slipping really bad on top end - 6k rpm and 66mph. That doesn't make any sense as no other boat we've tested has done that. He says his boat is always that way and there is something going on with it. Not sure about that one but we'll figure it out or I'll refund his money for that prop.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Yep I know him well. My boat is set up way different.. Thanks , the guy I ordered from is Steve, from custom props.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

RedXCross said:


> Yep I know him well. My boat is set up way different.. Thanks , the guy I ordered from is Steve, from custom props.


Go get that 24 from him and try it too so you know.


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

*Tran Cat*

Josh,

I have a heavy 2009 Tran Cat, same style as your old one. I know you said you have not tried any of the other models, but do you think you ever will? My boats heavy and has a nice, heavy, somewhat slow yet reliable Honda 225 on the back. I have a couple of different Powertech props and one of Jack Foreman's props, but always looking for something better.

Thanks


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Bigdsduty said:


> Josh,
> 
> I have a heavy 2009 Tran Cat, same style as your old one. I know you said you have not tried any of the other models, but do you think you ever will? My boats heavy and has a nice, heavy, somewhat slow yet reliable Honda 225 on the back. I have a couple of different Powertech props and one of Jack Foreman's props, but always looking for something better.
> 
> Thanks


What pitch are you running now? If you can turn a 23 or bigger (I don't know Honda gear ratio), you will like it.


----------



## Bigdsduty (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm not going to be able to run the one your selling now. Ratio is like 1.85 and about the highest I can turn and get high Rpms with no cup is an 18 to 19. Plus my boat is heavy and sits lower than normal. Too much **** mounted on it.


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

Josh,when will you be in the Rock port / Port A area next?
If it is soon would you bring me a prop for my SCB stingray 250 pro xs running a bravo 24 now. Thanks Scott


----------



## Flash1 (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey Josh.. This is Michael Braxton... we talked a few times. I have the Extreme/SHO. Im ready to get a 24 but wondering about the exhaust rings. Have you got your hand on any yet? Holler at me if you did, 409 670 2471.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

shooks said:


> Josh,when will you be in the Rock port / Port A area next?
> If it is soon would you bring me a prop for my SCB stingray 250 pro xs running a bravo 24 now. Thanks Scott


I don't have any plans to be there soon but can get you a prop - will ship worst case or send down with someone else.

You need a 24 - I already propped one just like yours. 23 maybe if heavy loaded. I'm out of 24s but ordering more tomorrow. You will love it, it runs great on stingray and holding up to abuse so far.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

Flash1 said:


> Hey Josh.. This is Michael Braxton... we talked a few times. I have the Extreme/SHO. Im ready to get a 24 but wondering about the exhaust rings. Have you got your hand on any yet? Holler at me if you did, 409 670 2471.


I ran the Merc exhaust rings on it and it worked great. No blow out and hole shot was very good. It ran 75.3 on same set up yesterday with 24. The mid range is unreal. 3800rpm was 45ish mph.

I have everything you need but am out of 24's, ordering more tomorrow. That seems to be the pitch that works best for most.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Full Throttle BoatWorks said:


> Tran 21ls/250ss suzuki - great hole shot, great midrange, 71.7mph - 27 pitch ot4 (owner is going to buy prop)


Do you rememeber if they were able to rev this prop out, and if not what range it had them in? Any idea of what kind of load?

Also very suprised the Tran LS w/SHO can run 2" longer prop than the Extreme.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

fattyflattie said:


> Do you rememeber if they were able to rev this prop out, and if not what range it had them in? Any idea of what kind of load?
> 
> Also very suprised the Tran LS w/SHO can run 2" longer prop than the Extreme.


The Suzuki turned the 27 good - I forget exactly what rpm but 6200range. We tried a 28 and it was too big.

I'm very surprised too! That Tran is fast. Other hulls just like it not running as fast, something special about that particular hull...it was without a doubt faster than the Extreme and we ran them side by side multiple times.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Good news.


Thanks again.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

Haven't had time to update lately. We are shipping props out as fast as we can get them and haven't had 1 person take us up on the send it back for full refund if you don't like it detail yet - because they work great on every hull we've tested!

Tran XLR8 2280/suzuki 250ss (K-top, troll, etc) - 24 pitch, great hole shot, great mid-range 57ishmph with 3 people.

ShoalWater 23 cat/Merc 300XS - 23 pitch, great hole shot and mid range, 64mph

Majek Extreme/225 Pro XS - 23 pitch, best hole shot he's seen by far and 67mph

Haynie 23LS/Pro XS 250 - 23 pitch - this prop was too big, couldn't turn it past 5500 rpm. The boat had a large console and extended (heavy) front deck. It needs a 21 or 22 pitch prop.
Am shipping out tomorrow for SCB stingray/300XS, SCB stingray/pro XS 250, Majek Extreme/Pro XS 250, 2X Majek Extreme/250SHO

Going to test soon on Southshore VDR/300HPDI

We will have all pitches from 23-28 back in stock Tuesday (out of 23s and 24s right this minute).


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I will have my 24 TXP Tuesday,Merc 250 Pro xs, Majek Extreme, sit down model. I will report. Just for info, I can swing a 26 Bravo 1 xs 6 grand or better in da cool, and roughly 5900 ish now. I will report.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

RedXCross said:


> I will have my 24 TXP Tuesday,Merc 250 Pro xs, Majek Extreme, sit down model. I will report. Just for info, I can swing a 26 Bravo 1 xs 6 grand or better in da cool, and roughly 5900 ish now. I will report.


Good deal - you are going to like it!


----------



## ReefRaft (Feb 15, 2012)

You got a prop for me... I'm running a 23SW cat/250 SHO w/ 16" riser. Currently running a bravo1 xs 22p. Problem is hole shot is good but it feels like I'm not getting any push till it wraps up around 4000 rpm. I do not have the vent holes plugged. 4000 rpm running 32 mph don't seem right. Wife said gps hit 62(don't sound right) @6000 rpm. I must have left the gps on while trailered showed max speed of 80ish. 
Needing some help in Seadrift!!


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

ReefRaft said:


> You got a prop for me... I'm running a 23SW cat/250 SHO w/ 16" riser. Currently running a bravo1 xs 22p. Problem is hole shot is good but it feels like I'm not getting any push till it wraps up around 4000 rpm. I do not have the vent holes plugged. 4000 rpm running 32 mph don't seem right. Wife said gps hit 62(don't sound right) @6000 rpm. I must have left the gps on while trailered showed max speed of 80ish.
> Needing some help in Seadrift!!


That's fairly normal for Bravos - good hole shot, good top end, lots of slip in the mid range.

The OT4 has about same hole shot - has been better on some hulls running real high pitch - way better mid range, and a little faster top end on most boats we've tried.

The issue is I'm not sure you will be able to turn a 23 ot4 on the Shoalwater, you may need a smaller prop and they don't make one smaller than 23. Only one way to find out for sure, we need to try it. I ran on that hull with no riser and 300 etec and it couldn't turn it (60mph at 5300 rpm), I ran on that hull with short riser and 300xs and it did turn it but not to 6k like I would like to see (and ran 64 mph).


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

A couple quotes from today (people that I shipped props to and just ran them):

"Mad Cat" - Majek Extreme/225HO Etec, 23 pitch

"Ran my boat today and the results were great, had half tank fuel and troll motor on front, hole shot was great and so were the #s. Cruise 4500rpm-49 mph, wot 6000rpm-68.7mph,best prop by far, the lift between 4500- 5500 RPMs was unreal."

"TREP" - SCB Stingray/ Merc Pro XS 250, 24 pitch

"It's a monster out of the hole buddy, it is the real deal."

We've got an Extreme that isn't running as good as the others and a stingray that was in rev limiter, needs more pitch. We are working on both of those now. All the others have been great so far.


----------



## Take'emGator (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm really wanting one of these props


----------



## laguna red (Apr 23, 2008)

Josh this is Brady I bought Pauls old boat I am seeing if u have what I need for the candy apple red stingray ???? Paul said probably a 24 pitch!! What ya think and how quick can u get it to corpus? I'll pay the extra shipping charge just need it asap


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

LAGUNA TOPCAT said:


> Josh this is Brady I bought Pauls old boat I am seeing if u have what I need for the candy apple red stingray ???? Paul said probably a 24 pitch!! What ya think and how quick can u get it to corpus? I'll pay the extra shipping charge just need it asap


I am out of 24s right now. I have more on order but don't yet have a delivery date. They assure me they are working hard to get mine to me. I have 1 23 but I think that is too small for you. I also have 2 25's.

On your boat/motor, a 24 would run 78-80 if you could turn it to rev limiter. A 25 would run more like 82-84 at rev limiter.

I've personally driven that boat over 80 but was in the winter, so not sure if you can handle a 25 right now???

I could have you a 25 this week but it may be too big. I'll let you know when I get another 24 in.


----------



## laguna red (Apr 23, 2008)

Josh I am turning a 24 bravo xs right now running 75 at5940 that's all I can squeeze out of her with a 26 I am not seeing much speed increase but seeing lower rpm range I can only turn it around 5650???? Don't know what I need


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

LAGUNA TOPCAT said:


> Josh I am turning a 24 bravo xs right now running 75 at5940 that's all I can squeeze out of her with a 26 I am not seeing much speed increase but seeing lower rpm range I can only turn it around 5650???? Don't know what I need


In that case you need a 24 or possibly even a 23. Def not 25.

I don't have any 23-24s right now as I cleaned out their warehouse. They assure me they are stocking up and I'm at the top of the list. I just don't know for sure when I'll have one smaller than 25.


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

jrg-corpuschristi said:


> Wondering if i should go with 25- 26 bravo 1 xs or regular bravo 1 24?


We are running a 21 bravo/ 250 pro xs. On our cat with a raised console. You can hit the rev at 59.2 mph.


----------



## DrawDown (Jan 14, 2012)

I am in the market for a new prop for my kenner. I am picking up a new motor tomorrow. I wanted to see if you had any idea on what I should go with. Boat is a 21' Kenner Vision (2003) non tunnel. It'll be running a 225 Mercury Opti with a 25" shaft on a 6" jacks hydraulic plate. Looking for good top end, but still need a decent hole shot. (I know, cake and eat it too). I plan on throwing on the 19p Vengeance thats on the 135 im taking off just to get a base line, but was seeing what you thought in terms of a TXP-OT4 or anything else. Feel free to PM me. Thanks

James


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

DrawDown said:


> I am in the market for a new prop for my kenner. I am picking up a new motor tomorrow. I wanted to see if you had any idea on what I should go with. Boat is a 21' Kenner Vision (2003) non tunnel. It'll be running a 225 Mercury Opti with a 25" shaft on a 6" jacks hydraulic plate. Looking for good top end, but still need a decent hole shot. (I know, cake and eat it too). I plan on throwing on the 19p Vengeance thats on the 135 im taking off just to get a base line, but was seeing what you thought in terms of a TXP-OT4 or anything else. Feel free to PM me. Thanks
> 
> James


I have no personal experience with that boat/motor. If it will turn a 23 then it will prob work great.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Josh with a 24 Bravo Xs we could hit 5950 in late may. Once you get a 23 in I need to try it and will buy if it will spin it, I think it will. On the stingrays are you seeing higher top speeds than the Bravo Xs's?


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Josh with a 24 Bravo Xs we could hit 5950 in late may. Once you get a 23 in I need to try it and will buy if it will spin it, I think it will. On the stingrays are you seeing higher top speeds than the Bravo Xs's?


On almost all (there have been a couple exceptions recently that I am working to figure out - haven't been in those 2 myself) the OT4 has been about the same out of the hole, much better in the mid range and a few mph faster on the top end as compared to the XS. Plus it is a thick blade tough prop that should be able to take much more abuse.


----------



## T. Rep (May 24, 2009)

James I have a SR w/250pro xs and ran right at 70 with a 26 bravo xs in the wintertime spinning 5900rpm. Ran a 24 OT4 awhile back and hit 71.4 but could only spin it 5700rpm. Im going to run a 23 soon and hopefully it will pick up some speed


----------



## Texas1 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'll be interested in the results on a 23 Shoalwater Cat with Merc 250 Pro XS. There are a bunch of us out here with that setup that are curious.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

Texas1 said:


> I'll be interested in the results on a 23 Shoalwater Cat with Merc 250 Pro XS. There are a bunch of us out here with that setup that are curious.


I don't think that boat/motor is going to be able to turn a 23. I ran a 23 on same boat with 300xs and could just barely turn it.


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

Texas1 said:


> I'll be interested in the results on a 23 Shoalwater Cat with Merc 250 Pro XS. There are a bunch of us out here with that setup that are curious.


I'm getting one too with a SHO and curious as well. I think they've ran that setup and the 23 pitch is just too tall of a prop.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

LAGUNA TOPCAT said:


> Josh I am turning a 24 bravo xs right now running 75 at5940 that's all I can squeeze out of her with a 26 I am not seeing much speed increase but seeing lower rpm range I can only turn it around 5650???? Don't know what I need


I'll have a 24 tomorrow - call me - 2817315342


----------



## never enuff (Jan 11, 2008)

*haynie 24 ho*

I have a 24 ho with Merc 250 pro xs...currently running a Bravo1 24 p.....which prop do you recommend and do you have any in stock? Thanks Jim


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

never enuff said:


> I have a 24 ho with Merc 250 pro xs...currently running a Bravo1 24 p.....which prop do you recommend and do you have any in stock? Thanks Jim


Jim,
I'm running an xtreme with the 250 Pro xs. I purchased a 24P Turbo TXP OT4 about a month ago and was getting good holeshot, real good mid range, and decent top end (couldn't turn all RPM's), yesterday I got a hold of a 23P and was VERY happy with the results! 70.4 mph @ 6k... tournament loaded! If I were you I would start with the 23P to see if you can spin it... you may need a 22P, but you will just have to see. Josh at FullThrottle has been really cool about letting us run props in deep water, and if prop is still in perfect condition, he will trade it out for different Pitch, or refund the money....best deal going so far!


----------



## draker3 (Jun 30, 2004)

Swamp Root said:


> Jim,
> I'm running an xtreme with the 250 Pro xs. I purchased a 24P Turbo TXP OT4 about a month ago and was getting good holeshot, real good mid range, and decent top end (couldn't turn all RPM's), yesterday I got a hold of a 23P and was VERY happy with the results! 70.4 mph @ 6k... tournament loaded! If I were you I would start with the 23P to see if you can spin it... you may need a 22P, but you will just have to see. Josh at FullThrottle has been really cool about letting us run props in deep water, and if prop is still in perfect condition, he will trade it out for different Pitch, or refund the money....best deal going so far!


Josh let me test a 24p last week. I'm running a SHO on a Extreme
Here are my results. 24oxt4 65mph 5300 rpm. 26bravoxs 66mph 5500 rpm. 
Test were done on a freshwater lake. Speeds may be faster on saltwater. Anyhow I need to try a 23p


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

draker3 said:


> Josh let me test a 24p last week. I'm running a SHO on a Extreme
> Here are my results. 24oxt4 65mph 5300 rpm. 26bravoxs 66mph 5500 rpm.
> Test were done on a freshwater lake. Speeds may be faster on saltwater. Anyhow I need to try a 23p


You should have been able to get more than 5300rpms with that 24P... did you trim out? I was getting around 56 -5700 with the 24 and the 23P will turn a full 6k! WOT


----------



## draker3 (Jun 30, 2004)

Swamp Root said:


> You should have been able to get more than 5300rpms with that 24P... did you trim out? I was getting around 56 -5700 with the 24 and the 23P will turn a full 6k! WOT


Yeah I trimmed out. Also tried different jack plate settings.
Also had trolling motor mounted in the back and had a half tank
Of gas in boat.


----------



## Loudguyfishing (May 14, 2010)

Does anyone know what prop you guys would recommend for a trans xlr8 2480 with a Suzuki 250ss?


----------



## B&C (Jul 23, 2010)

Does turbo have plans to make this prop in 21 and 22 pitch? Seems like a big market for it.


----------



## B&C (Jul 23, 2010)

My original lifter is getting worn out and I need a new one. They're not available any longer. I'm turning a 22 lifter.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

I talked to Turbo - they said the tooling they use won't allow them to go smaller than 23 with the ot4 now. It is something they are considering for the future but won't have any time soon.

On the xlr8 - we put a 24 on a 2280 with 250ss and t-top, etc. It ran good and had a top end of about 60. I would think the 2480 would be similar - maybe need a 23.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Cant a propeller shop change the pitch on those props?


----------



## Capt.ChadDufrene (Oct 25, 2010)

Called Turbo Props today and talked with a woman who did no more than answer the phone. They have no tech specialist or anyone for that matter that knows anything about the props other than dealer info. She gave me a number to Steve's Custom Props in Texas. Called Steve and he said the Turbo TXP-OT4 was not a good prop for the 4 stroke Yamaha V6 4.2L offshore or Yamaha SHO engines. He seems to think that the exhaust hub tube of the prop is too skinny for the Yamaha gearcase and would create too much exhaust around the outside of the hub and blow out. I asked him about getting a non PVS ported hub and exhaust seal rigs if this would help with blowout around the outside of the hub. He thought about it for a couple of seconds and seemed to think this could work. Well seems I might have known more about the Turbo Props than he did. Will call Josh and pick his brain in the next day or two. What about guys anybody running the 23 TXP-OT4 on the Yamaha V6 offshore 300hp or the SHO? If so are you running ported PVS hub or non Ported hub and do you have the exhaust seals in place?


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

2400tman said:


> Cant a propeller shop change the pitch on those props?


Not a good idea to have a prop shop work on a stock prop... my experience is that the prop will never run the same as it did from the factory. JMO


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

Capt.ChadDufrene said:


> Called Turbo Props today and talked with a woman who did no more than answer the phone. They have no tech specialist or anyone for that matter that knows anything about the props other than dealer info. She gave me a number to Steve's Custom Props in Texas. Called Steve and he said the Turbo TXP-OT4 was not a good prop for the 4 stroke Yamaha V6 4.2L offshore or Yamaha SHO engines. He seems to think that the exhaust hub tube of the prop is too skinny for the Yamaha gearcase and would create too much exhaust around the outside of the hub and blow out. I asked him about getting a non PVS ported hub and exhaust seal rigs if this would help with blowout around the outside of the hub. He thought about it for a couple of seconds and seemed to think this could work. Well seems I might have known more about the Turbo Props than he did. Will call Josh and pick his brain in the next day or two. What about guys anybody running the 23 TXP-OT4 on the Yamaha V6 offshore 300hp or the SHO? If so are you running ported PVS hub or non Ported hub and do you have the exhaust seals in place?


Buddy of mine is running the 24 OT4 on a SHO with the exhaust ring... no issues and runs good. I don't think he is getting all the rpms out of it and probly needs a 23P. Awesome prop either way


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Capt.ChadDufrene said:


> Called Turbo Props today and talked with a woman who did no more than answer the phone. They have no tech specialist or anyone for that matter that knows anything about the props other than dealer info. She gave me a number to Steve's Custom Props in Texas. Called Steve and he said the Turbo TXP-OT4 was not a good prop for the 4 stroke Yamaha V6 4.2L offshore or Yamaha SHO engines. He seems to think that the exhaust hub tube of the prop is too skinny for the Yamaha gearcase and would create too much exhaust around the outside of the hub and blow out. I asked him about getting a non PVS ported hub and exhaust seal rigs if this would help with blowout around the outside of the hub. He thought about it for a couple of seconds and seemed to think this could work. Well seems I might have known more about the Turbo Props than he did. Will call Josh and pick his brain in the next day or two. What about guys anybody running the 23 TXP-OT4 on the Yamaha V6 offshore 300hp or the SHO? If so are you running ported PVS hub or non Ported hub and do you have the exhaust seals in place?


I've put 4 ot4s on SHO's - all worked great. Definitely need an exhaust ring on the 4 strokes, but I always include those when needed.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Hey Chad,

Steve and Donna are first rate people, he is a Merc. Guy and to be honest he builds custom props for PROs,(as in Bassmaster).

You won't meet a more Honest individual in this business. He just proved it form your post!



Capt.ChadDufrene said:


> Called Turbo Props today and talked with a woman who did no more than answer the phone. They have no tech specialist or anyone for that matter that knows anything about the props other than dealer info. She gave me a number to Steve's Custom Props in Texas. Called Steve and he said the Turbo TXP-OT4 was not a good prop for the 4 stroke Yamaha V6 4.2L offshore or Yamaha SHO engines. He seems to think that the exhaust hub tube of the prop is too skinny for the Yamaha gearcase and would create too much exhaust around the outside of the hub and blow out. I asked him about getting a non PVS ported hub and exhaust seal rigs if this would help with blowout around the outside of the hub. He thought about it for a couple of seconds and seemed to think this could work. Well seems I might have known more about the Turbo Props than he did. Will call Josh and pick his brain in the next day or two. What about guys anybody running the 23 TXP-OT4 on the Yamaha V6 offshore 300hp or the SHO? If so are you running ported PVS hub or non Ported hub and do you have the exhaust seals in place?


----------



## biglake411 (Jan 5, 2010)

I find it very odd that a turbo dealer would say that the OT4 is not a good prop for a yamaha 4 stroke motor seeing as how yamaha owns turbo...



> *Yamaha offers new prop....*
> 
> Yamaha Dealers to Carry Turbo® Propellers
> 
> ...


http://www.wired2fish.com/Yamaha-offers-new-prop-MediaRelease1943


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Earth shattering I am sure, LMFAO.

Sometimes Companies or people ask you to do things in Business because it makes sense(numbers, volume, exposure, well known etc.)

Just like awhile back everybody's answer to hauling *** was a BRAVO1 XS and then comes the Turbo Ot4, I am running a 23 OT4 on my boat because it runs better than anything I have tried on that HULL.

I have family and friends that are diehard Bass guys as I was in a previous life. and I can tell you the OT4 does nothing for them that wasn't done before with a Fury or a TXP turbo, or T1. Just saying one shoe don't fit all. As far as Yammy goes, the four stroke and the 2 stroke obviously as I am sure you are aware are 2 different beasts. I have actually seen 2 Majek Extremes with SHOs(250's) not run that good at all with the OT4 ?? Or not as goos as my Merc runs them..(same boat and setup) He might have knowledge of that. I really don't know, but I know one thing he knows props and can work on them very well.

The TXP 3 blade 24 is probably faster on my Majek than the Ot4 , but not as stable.(slower on holeshot) As he let me use one and paid for it to be shipped back as he was sending me a 23 Ot4 .. Service, Hmmm??

Brad



biglake411 said:


> I find it very odd that a turbo dealer would say that the OT4 is not a good prop for a yamaha 4 stroke motor seeing as how yamaha owns turbo...
> 
> http://www.wired2fish.com/Yamaha-offers-new-prop-MediaRelease1943


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

I've worked with Steve on propping a couple of different setup's and he's as good a prop guy as your going to find with excellent customer service. I only run Mercury's so it's a different setup than a sho so I can't speak to running the ot4 on one, I can tell you I've been running one on my 300 Vrod in tournaments for about a year and half. A few of us have known the kind of numbers the prop will put out but were content on keeping them to ourselves lol. Btw if your happy now just wait until this winter when the air and water cool off.


----------



## reedkj (May 4, 2009)

Any testing done on an extreme with a 225 optimax and not a Pro XS?


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

LouieB said:


> They make a 20 and a 22p.


Their website shows nothing smaller than a 23".


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

reedkj said:


> Any testing done on an extreme with a 225 optimax and not a Pro XS?


Yes - have 2 of them running 23 pitch in the upper 60's and love it.


----------



## reedkj (May 4, 2009)

Thanks fishnfool


----------



## Loudguyfishing (May 14, 2010)

Guys, I won't be taking delivery of my trans xlr8 2480 til late Oct. I'm not familiar with these props, but have heard good results from everyone that has used them. I'm curious enough to try one out, however, was needing more feedback from someone who may have a trans 2480 already with these props. Any info would be appreciated and will be glad to meet anyone that has the time to share info. Thanks, Capt. Jason Risinger


----------



## Shep (Mar 22, 2006)

So what is equivalent to an OT4 in a smaller pitch than 23??


----------



## DaleysHuntnFish (Apr 2, 2011)

I am intrested in trying one 
I ran a 29 pitch bravo sx 1 and still needed more do you have anything to compare?


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

DaleysHuntnFish said:


> I am intrested in trying one
> I ran a 29 pitch bravo sx 1 and still needed more do you have anything to compare?


27 or 28 would prob work if can spin a 29xs. We have both in stock.

We have all pitches in stock right now.


----------



## Shep (Mar 22, 2006)

Nothing????


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

Nothing I know of. There are other Turbo props in smaller pitches but are different.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

Loudguyfishing said:


> Guys, I won't be taking delivery of my trans xlr8 2480 til late Oct. I'm not familiar with these props, but have heard good results from everyone that has used them. I'm curious enough to try one out, however, was needing more feedback from someone who may have a trans 2480 already with these props. Any info would be appreciated and will be glad to meet anyone that has the time to share info. Thanks, Capt. Jason Risinger


I will post full results next week of my tests with a 24 pitch on my 2480 xlr8.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

wellconnected said:


> I will post full results next week of my tests with a 24 pitch on my 2480 xlr8.


I shipped prop and hub kit yesterday. Be there Monday.


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

Shep said:


> So what is equivalent to an OT4 in a smaller pitch than 23??


Shep, I am looking at the RAZOR4 by Mark Croxton. It starts in a 20 and has the same blades to my eye, BUT it is a big hub wheel. THE TXP OT4 is a small hub like a Trophy.

I am looking for something smaller than a 23 too and will give the Razor4 a shot I think. Aggressive rake and cup with thick tough blades. They both turn stronger than the pitch, so keep that in mind.

OT4 is on left in one pic and on top in other. Both props are 26 inch pitch that I bought for my old YF21.

Good luck.


----------



## Shep (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks Full Throttle...

Skeeter, I've been reading BBC for some time and have followed Mark's progress through his prop development. I had no idea he made the Razor in a smaller pitch than 23 as well. Let me know how it runs. I've run a lot of props and the 21 Tempest (Stock) has always been the fastest, 22 Bravo worked by Mark, handles best but rpm's/speed are a tad bit lower than I want (may send it back to re-work).... a 21 Merc Offshore is second to the Bravo. I think a prop in the 14.25-14.75 diameter works best for my boat.


----------



## JGW (Jun 13, 2006)

Have you tested any of these on the recon?


----------



## PENSTX (Jul 18, 2011)

Have you ran them on Haynie LS with 250 pro xs? I'm running a 26 pitch bravo 1 right now.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

JGW said:


> Have you tested any of these on the recon?


They are a little big in pitch for most of the recons with a 1.62 or 1.75 gear ratio. The Recon is built for Shallow and top end so far is in the 60's. Really need to be up close to 70 to spin a 23 turbo close to the rev limiter where we want it. The only time that isn't true is with a high gear ratio like the Suzukis have where some boats that aren't going 70 have run real well with these props.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

BaffinPEN said:


> Have you ran them on Haynie LS with 250 pro xs? I'm running a 26 pitch bravo 1 right now.


We ran on one but the boat was set up real heavy and couldn't turn a 23 - it ran around 63 at too low rpm. He was not able to turn the bravo XS he had either though.

We have a 24HO with 300Vrod running the 23 and last I heard he loves it (he may comment here...).


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Full Throttle BoatWorks said:


> We have a 24HO with 300Vrod running the 23 and last I heard he loves it (he may comment here...).


That be me and I do love it, on my HO it runs a mile an hour or two better than the bravo xs and holds it's edge longer and is less money than a standard bravo 1. You should be able to turn a 23p with that 250xs on a LS when it's warm and a 24p when the water and air cools off, thats depending on the setup of course. When my partner and I found these props a couple of years ago he was running a 24p on a 225xs on his LS in the winter when it was cool and that boat was set up to run and it would flat fly with that prop. I'm about to order a new 23p from Josh and you'd be welcome to try it out sometime when I'm down south. I let my boss try my 23p on his new Nitro Bass boat with a 250xs on it and it blew away the new Fury it had on it and he had to have it so needless to say I need another new one Josh :cheers:.

Mike


----------



## PENSTX (Jul 18, 2011)

Im Headed South said:


> That be me and I do love it, on my HO it runs a mile an hour or two better than the bravo xs and holds it's edge longer and is less money than a standard bravo 1. You should be able to turn a 23p with that 250xs on a LS when it's warm and a 24p when the water and air cools off, thats depending on the setup of course. When my partner and I found these props a couple of years ago he was running a 24p on a 225xs on his LS in the winter when it was cool and that boat was set up to run and it would flat fly with that prop. I'm about to order a new 23p from Josh and you'd be welcome to try it out sometime when I'm down south. I let my boss try my 23p on his new Nitro Bass boat with a 250xs on it and it blew away the new Fury it had on it and he had to have it so needless to say I need another new one Josh :cheers:.
> 
> Mike


I love to take you up on that offer if your ever down here! Sounds to me like I need to look into these!


----------



## Ccislander (Jun 2, 2012)

22 nautic star with 19p Solas 4 blade on zuke 150 still hitting rev limiter I know they don't make one with this pitch but any other recommendations ?


----------



## roriley (Jan 3, 2006)

I ran the 25p TXP-OT4 on my Majek Extreme/250 Yamaha SHO today and got 76.8 out of it turning 6000 rpm's. It is going to be a beast this winter when the temperatures come down. The blades are much more durable than the Bravo 1XS I was running previously. The hole shot is outstanding as well. Full Throttle does what they advertise as we tried several different pitch props before finding the right one. You can mark me down as a satisfied customer.


----------



## Loudguyfishing (May 14, 2010)

Wellconnected, the suspense is killing me! Post those stats already, would you!


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

Loudguyfishing said:


> Wellconnected, the suspense is killing me! Post those stats already, would you!


Stay tuned! I have been swamped all week at the office. Heading out tomorrow morning to run it! Will post results as soon as I get home.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

*Transport 2480 XLR8 w/Suzuki 250 Stats*

Finally had time today to test my new Turbo prop and here are the results:

Transport 2480 XLR8 w/Suzuki 250 - Approx 30 gallons of fuel, bow mount trolling motor and two men.

24 Pitch Turbo OT4 - Hole shot was basically totally flat with very good grip. Mid-range was excellent and top end hit 56 mph at 6400. As per Josh's thoughts, he has recommended that we try a 26 due to the RPM. If the boat can turn, it should easily be at 60+ mph which is excellent for such a big boat.

I also ran a very slightly used Suzuki 16" 23 pitch 3 blade for comparison. RPM was right at 6000 and top speed was 51. I figured the speed would be better with this monster but it was not. Prop did run fine though.

Lastly, I ran my Powertech OFX4 25 pitch (fairly worn) to hit 6200 at 50mph.

I have to say that the OT4 is the real deal and improved just about every stage of the process. This is a super big, heavy hull and the ability to hit 60+ mph is incredible. I have heard rumor that people have run these big 2480 xlr8's over 60 mph but I have never met anyone that has and I have spoke to quite a few owners.

I have this 24 pitch here in Corpus Christi and will trade out with Josh this week. If anyone is interested in running/purchasing this prop, please get with Josh.


----------



## Loudguyfishing (May 14, 2010)

wellconnected, check your messages.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

I just ordered a 19 and 21 pitch OS1 for those that have been looking for smaller pitches as well. The ot4 has been great as can be seen in all the posts from actual customers above (we have every pitch in stock). I've not run the OS1 yet but it is similar with a larger exhaust barrell (we won't need the small barrell with lower pitch), so I expect it will run great. It may be a real good options for all those Shoalwater cats!

We will see soon, should be in this week.

Try before you buy - hard to beat that....


----------



## 999 (Dec 2, 2004)

wellconnected said:


> 24 Pitch Turbo OT4 - Hole shot was basically totally flat with very good grip. Mid-range was excellent and top end hit 56 mph at 6400. As per Josh's thoughts, he has recommended that we try a 26 due to the RPM. If the boat can turn, it should easily be at 60+ mph which is excellent for such a big boat.
> 
> I also ran a very slightly used Suzuki 16" 23 pitch 3 blade for comparison. RPM was right at 6000 and top speed was 51. I figured the speed would be better with this monster but it was not. Prop did run fine though.
> 
> Lastly, I ran my Powertech OFX4 25 pitch (fairly worn) to hit 6200 at 50mph.


Seeing you pull that much rpm's on OT4 looks promising for my DF200 to maybe spin a 23.

I was thinking you would have had higher mph with the suzuki 16" since you spun it to 6000. I think I saw 52 and that was at 5600 or so rpm.

Did the OT4 have as good a hole shot at the powertech?


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

999 said:


> Seeing you pull that much rpm's on OT4 looks promising for my DF200 to maybe spin a 23.
> 
> I was thinking you would have had higher mph with the suzuki 16" since you spun it to 6000. I think I saw 52 and that was at 5600 or so rpm.
> 
> Did the OT4 have as good a hole shot at the powertech?


Hole shot between the ot4 and the powertech was fairly close. Mid-range and top end is where the ot4 really shined. I think you will be able to spin the 23 pitch with your setup with no problem.


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

Seems they are great for speed, what about getting up? Good holeshot?


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Rob,

I have 2 of them now, a 23 and a 24, they are the best in top end and hole shot on this Extreme that I have seen.I have a 250 Pro XS on this one and I don't have PVS holes in the 23 or the 24 and it gets it. Very fast prop. You may get away with a 25 ? but I bet you will settle for a 24 such as I have.
Brad



Rob S said:


> Seems they are great for speed, what about getting up? Good holeshot?


----------



## PastorD (Jul 2, 2012)

*21 LS xlr8 with 250 SHO*

What numbers are you getting lately with this set up


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

PastorD said:


> What numbers are you getting lately with this set up


 We have only propped one with that exact combo and it ran consistent 75-76mph with excellent hole shot and mid range. IT ended up with a 26 pitch ot4 and exhaust ring.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

Ran the 21 OS1 this weekend. It runs a lot like a bravo. It could be another good options for all those boats needing more grip and/or less pitch.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

Shipped out 3 OT4's today.

Time to think about props on all those go fast hulls as we get into winter big trout time!

Sent a 27 to some bass boat guys that said its the best all around prop for the pad v's by far. That one running mid 80's on a bullet with 200.

23-28 pitch in stock ready to try.


----------

